# Why was Jay's Treaty of 1794 so controversial?



## Rocky (Feb 22, 2010)

Why was Jay's Treaty of 1794 so controversial?

1)	Because it limited British fur-trading to areas of Canada north of the US-Canadian border
	2)	Because it gave the French new rights to interrupt American shipping
	3)	Because the treaty failed to secure neutral shipping rights for American vessels trading in the Caribbean, leading to impressment and confiscation of American ships by the British
	4)	Because the treaty effectively rewrote the Treaty of Paris, allowing the British to re-open old forts around major American ports like Boston and Charleston


----------

